# A little Bimmerfest blast from the past........



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

http://www.e46fanatics.com/phorum/read.php?f=9&i=22866&t=22866


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

So...

Is it confirmed?

Are you coming this year, or what???



:dunno:


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *So...
> 
> Is it confirmed?
> 
> ...


Ironing out some last minute work and wife issues. If all goes accordingly then I am there. 

Tim said he's hoping not to piss off Mrs. Shafer again.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Clem said:


> *
> Tim said he's hoping not to piss off Mrs. Shafer again.  *


:tsk: :tsk: :tsk: :tsk: :tsk:

:rofl:


----------



## low (Jan 2, 2002)

Clem said:


> *http://www.e46fanatics.com/phorum/read.php?f=9&i=22866&t=22866 *


on reference to my post on this thread....

:violent:

look out!!


----------



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

Clem,

Btw, the closest major city to Santa Barbara is still Los Angeles, not San Diego.

:tsk: :tsk: 

Hope to see you there.


----------



## low (Jan 2, 2002)

WAM said:


> *Clem,
> 
> Btw, the closest major city to Santa Barbara is still Los Angeles, not San Diego.
> 
> ...


well its the closest BEST major city next to SB


----------

